# New to the forum scene.



## Guest (Dec 19, 2018)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Welcome, enjoy the free entertainment.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Welcome, great community here, lots of great info. 

Just make sure you have strong political opinions, extra thin skin, lie about what your boat drafts, and the seas it'll keep you dry in. If you can manage that you'll fit right in. Only kidding! (kinda)


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

And remember: Free advice is often exorbitantly overpriced............


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

and.....no good deed goes unpunished.

Welcome.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Welcome aboard, lots of like minded people here.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Buckle up buttercup!


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Welcome!!


----------

